# my dog



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

.......

*_edit_*
Please scroll down a bit to see the other 3 pictures








- Judazzz


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

He is just beautiful


----------



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

here are two other dogs of the breeder "Marten Bulgaria" .....
this dogs are awesome ... 
the white dog is the father ...

btw is there a way that i can post the images without need to click them to open ?!

Kostdin 
Bulgaria


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Very nice indeed








ooops! before i forgot....
:welcome:


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

oh man i couldnt even imagine being able to show my dog like that even if he was show quality.

cool dog though


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

.bmp-pictures converted to .jpg-format at Kostadin's request, so they can be attached to the post directed, so here's the 3 remaining pictures.

View attachment 43985


View attachment 43986


View attachment 43987


Gorgeous dogs, btw


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice looking dog! He's huge!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet dogs you got there. What kind are they?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam they look great


----------



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

i am glad that you like it ...the breed is CAO -central asian shepherd ...its awesome guard dog and also very intelligent ... you gotta see them moving








mine is only the little puppie i am holding ... the other theree are the ultimative dogs in the breed so i took pictures of them ,and as i said the white one is the father of my doggy









kostadin 
Bulgaria


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a verry nice dogs :nod:


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

XueHa said:


> i am glad that you like it ...the breed is CAO -central asian shepherd ...its awesome guard dog and also very intelligent ... you gotta see them moving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you sell them to people in the US??

I have a friend from Bulgaria. His name is Miro Tchipanov in case you know him.


----------



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

as far as i know the owner of the kennel "Marten "- Nikolay Subev, whants them to stay in Bulgaria because they are from a very rare and important bloodline of chamionsand, also there is not enough speciments with such quality here ... he rejected offers fom Greece, Russia and Macedonia already ....

sorry i dont know Miro Tchipanov

Kostadin
Bulgaria


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

tell me more about this dog please.

Hows its coat? does it shed alot?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Interesting dog man!
Never seen one like that. I Like it, alot :nod:


----------



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

here are couple of more pictures that i made while i was picking up my dog ... enojy









Peackock what exactly do you want to know ? i can translate for you some information that i have about the history and the standart of the breed.....
oh and also there are two types long (1"-2") and short coat (3"-3.5") and they dont shed a lot .....

Kostadin
Bulgaria


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

thats a nice dog!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

interesting... they look like kuvas, anatolian shepherd, and great pyranese combonations.

you might want to tell the handler in the first picture though, that he should bring the lead closer to the ears so as not to obstruct the top line connection to the neck.

note in these pictures where i've stacked the dog (a boston terrier, the stud i've used twice on my female and from a very strong champion line)... the lead is edited out but you can't even tell it was there in the first place (which is the look you're going for!):

View attachment 44651


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

XueHa said:


> here are couple of more pictures that i made while i was picking up my dog ... enojy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh f*ck yea... that second picture is f*cking awesome.. that dog has the best looking face i have ever seen... tell me how much you paid?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

whats with the ear cropping? I don't see any purpose in doing it with these dogs. also, the rather ungainly docking of the tail? why isn't it docked short like a rotties, or held aloft like that of a weimeriner in the show ring if it is to be left so long?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> whats with the ear cropping? I don't see any purpose in doing it with these dogs. also, the rather ungainly docking of the tail? why isn't it docked short like a rotties, or held aloft like that of a weimeriner in the show ring if it is to be left so long?
> [snapback]849000[/snapback]​


tradition...

also.. the ear cropping makes them look awesome.. like a bear... f*cking awesome..

i want one.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

The cropped ears look cool.
The tail looks different, Like theres a bunny stuck on his anus :laugh: 
Still a badass looking dog!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Peacock said:


> tradition...
> 
> also.. the ear cropping makes them look awesome.. like a bear... f*cking awesome..
> i want one.
> [snapback]849054[/snapback]​


peacock do you actually KNOW? i bet not. therefore, please don't respond. i asked the starter of this thread that question.

usually ear cropping had a 'reason' even if it was often silly.

anyhow peacock, look into the breeds anatolian shepherd, kuvas, and great pyranese if you want a similar, more easily attained dog in the US. you won't find them cropped or docked though. they go au natural.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thats a really nice dog. I think it would look better with a tail though, didn't really notice the ears much.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> peacock do you actually KNOW? i bet not. therefore, please don't respond. i asked the starter of this thread that question.
> 
> usually ear cropping had a 'reason' even if it was often silly.
> 
> ...


i can asure you, that the reason they are cropped and docked TODAY is tradition... i dont know the real reason behind it back when this breed was put to work.. but i can garantee you now these dogs dont work anymore.. Only hunting and hearding dogs are put to use..

I am sure these were hunting/gaurd dogs back in their prime..


----------



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

Peacock and all i will be done with the materials i promised severaly days ..(plenty of work lately ) ....
Tinkerbelle thnx for the advice i am going to mention it ....awesome dog on the pic you posted

about the cropping... yes its tradition for hundreds of years ...its with practical use because of the climate and nature in Middle Asia ...a lot of things can stuck on them over there and cause infection...also when these dogs fight they often bite the ears,so the healing ll be problematic with all the flies and bugs ...its more hygenic to crop the ears and the tail ...
recently its acceptet that non cropped ears and tail wont relfect on the mark that the dog will recieve in the ring.
my opinion, the dog looks much better when cropped .

ok little bit more info ... its a guard dog from Middle Asia, it had to protect the heards from wolves ...so the most prized dogs were the one who were able to take down a wolf ...At holidays the peolpe over there were meeting and fighting these awesome dogs to decide which one is the best ...the winners startedsome of the most famous lines known today ...

Kostadin
Bulgaria


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice dogs


----------

